# welche Allen-Bradley statt einer 317 nehmen?



## Perfektionist (5 August 2010)

Da gibt es ja gefühlte fünf Steuerungsbaureihen. Und das, was ich seither mit RS-Logix500 und 5000 gemacht habe, das fühlte sich seither wie Treppenhauslichtsteuerungen an.

Nun will mir ein Kunde einreden, dass AB ja die besseren Steuerungen hätte (verglichen mit Siemens). Und ausserden (KO!) würde man in Kanada ohnehin nichts anderes akzeptieren.

Gesucht wird eine zur 317 vergleichbare Allen-Bradley, die neben Bits ca. 20% DINT-Arithmetik entsprechend genauso oder schneller erledigen kann. Und dann sind im Zyklus noch etwa zwanzig Wurzeln (REAL) zu ziehen.

Hat das einer der werten Forumskollegen im Kopf parat, was da vergleichbares jenseits des Teiches einsetzbar ist?


----------



## marlob (5 August 2010)

Aus http://samplecode.rockwellautomation.com/idc/groups/literature/documents/ap/logix-ap008_-en-p.pdf


----------



## marlob (5 August 2010)

Evtl. ist folgendes auch noch interessant für dich
CompactLogix Selection Guide
ControlLogix Selection Guide

Und wenn du später dein gesamtes System konfigurieren möchtest
Integrated Architecture Builder


----------



## IBFS (5 August 2010)

Also, Kollegen von mir haben als gleichwertigen Ersatz eine CompactLogix L43   (1768-L43/B) für ein Projekt ausgewählt. 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Ludewig (5 August 2010)

Der Hinweis, den Einsatz von INT oder SINT Variablen zu vermeiden, da diese erst in DINT konvertiert werden müssten, legt nahe, dass diese CPUs die Grundrechenarten auch beherrschen. 

Nur mit diesen _Pointern_ haben sie Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## Oberchefe (6 August 2010)

> Nun will mir ein Kunde einreden, dass AB ja die besseren Steuerungen hätte (verglichen mit Siemens).



Wo er Recht hat, da hat er Recht.

... um mal wieder die Graundsatzdiskussion loszutreten. 



> Nur mit diesen _Pointern_ haben sie Schwierigkeiten.



Die habe ich bei Rockwell noch nie gebraucht. Vernünftige indirekte Adressierung und gut ist.


----------



## Perfektionist (6 August 2010)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> ... Vernünftige indirekte Adressierung und gut ist.


Ja, so arg viel Pointerei brauch ich nicht.

L43 - bedeutet das RSLogix5000? Oder kann man das noch mit was anderem programmieren?


----------



## HSThomas (7 August 2010)

Für die SPSen der CompactLogix Reihe braucht man RSLogix 5000.


Je nachdem wie umfangreich Dein Projekt ist, solltest Du Dir den Gefallen tun und das, leider recht teure, "Multi Language Pack" für RSLogix 5000 besorgen. Dann bist Du nicht an Ladder-Logic gebunden, sondern kannst auch die anderen Sprachen nutzen. (Structured Text, Function Block, Sequential Function Chart)


Das mit der L43 solltest Du überdenken - je nachdem wie groß Dein Programm ist, könnte sicherlich auch die L23 oder L32 reichen - die beide deutlich günstiger sind.


Ach ja... INT,SINT,DINT - die Allen Bradley rechnet mit allem, nutzt nativ aber DINT, daher gibt es leichte Performanceinbussen, wenn man andere Formate verwendet - aber wenn es nicht so viele Berechnungen sind, merkt man das nicht.


----------



## Perfektionist (7 August 2010)

HSThomas schrieb:


> Je nachdem wie umfangreich Dein Projekt ist, solltest Du Dir den Gefallen tun und das, leider recht teure, "Multi Language Pack" für RSLogix 5000 besorgen. Dann bist Du nicht an Ladder-Logic gebunden, sondern kannst auch die anderen Sprachen nutzen. (Structured Text, Function Block, Sequential Function Chart)


Wenn AWL nicht geht, so verlangt der Code zwingend nach Structured Text. Ladder, so wie ich sie seither kennengelernt habe, beurteile ich aus dem Bauch heraus als vollständig unzureichend für meine mathematischen Formulierungen.



HSThomas schrieb:


> Das mit der L43 solltest Du überdenken - je nachdem wie groß Dein Programm ist, könnte sicherlich auch die L23 oder L32 reichen.


Der Umfang hält sich im Rahmen (um etwa 64kB in S7-AWL). Aber es ist anspruchsvoll (Motion-Control, Zykluszeiten zwischen 1-2ms werden angestrebt).



HSThomas schrieb:


> Ach ja... INT,SINT,DINT - die Allen Bradley rechnet mit allem, ...


Das allermeiste läuft bei mir im Format DINT ab (Addition, Subtraktion, Multiplikation). Aber wie schon erwähnt: etwa zwanzig Wurzeln sind pro Zyklus auch noch zu ziehen.


----------



## marlob (7 August 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Wenn AWL nicht geht, so verlangt der Code zwingend nach Structured Text. Ladder, so wie ich sie seither kennengelernt habe, beurteile ich aus dem Bauch heraus als vollständig unzureichend für meine mathematischen Formulierungen.
> ...


Gucke dir Ladder von AB mal an. Da kannst du eigentlich so ziemlich alle mathematischen Formulierungen mit erschlagen 
Ist mit Siemens KOP nicht zu vergleichen



Perfektionist schrieb:


> Der Umfang hält sich im Rahmen (um etwa 64kB in S7-AWL). Aber es ist anspruchsvoll (Motion-Control, Zykluszeiten zwischen 1-2ms werden angestrebt).
> ...


Ich habe nur L6X von AB im Einsatz und da habe ich keine im Bereich 1-2 ms.
Allerdings sind die Programme auch wesentlich grösser als 64 kb.
Ich weiss dann nicht ob dir eine L23 oder L32 reicht, wie von HSThomas vorgeschlagen


----------



## HSThomas (7 August 2010)

Rechnen in Ladder geht wirklich recht gut. Auf der einen Seite gibt es die ganzen mathematischen Befehle und auf der anderen Seite den "Comp"-Befehl. Bei dem kannst Du einfach die gewünschte Formel komplett eingeben.


Vielleicht wäre es ja eine Möglichkeit, dass Du Dir erst die Programmiersoftware zulegst, dass Programm so weit wie möglich erstellst und dann mit jemandem von Rockwell, oder Deinem Distributor sprichst, welcher Prozessor dafür jetzt geeignet ist. Die Lieferzeiten sind eigentlich recht kurz und der Support, bei zumindest unserem Distributor, ist sehr gut.


----------



## Perfektionist (7 August 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Gucke dir Ladder von AB mal an. Da kannst du eigentlich so ziemlich alle mathematischen Formulierungen mit erschlagen
> Ist mit Siemens KOP nicht zu vergleichen


in S7 schreibe ich AWL und habe eine deutliche Präferenz für textbasierte Programmiersprachen. Ich kann mir jetzt grad nur schwer vorstellen, das in einer grafischen Sprache zu machen. Selbst zu S5-Zeiten waren für Rechenaufgaben für mich KOP/FUP tabu. Was ist bei AB anders, das einen leichtere Formulierung von Rechenaufgaben in Ladder ermöglicht?



marlob schrieb:


> Ich weiss dann nicht ob dir eine L23 oder L32 reicht, wie von HSThomas vorgeschlagen


entsprechend der Vergleichsliste, die Du ja zu Beginn des Threads reingestellt hast, bezweifle ich das auch stark.


----------



## Perfektionist (7 August 2010)

HSThomas schrieb:


> Rechnen in Ladder geht wirklich recht gut. Auf der einen Seite gibt es die ganzen mathematischen Befehle und auf der anderen Seite den "Comp"-Befehl. Bei dem kannst Du einfach die gewünschte Formel komplett eingeben.


Kannste mir da mal mit einem Screenshot ein Bild davon geben, dass ich da mal eine Vorstellung davon hab?



HSThomas schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es ja eine Möglichkeit, dass Du Dir erst die Programmiersoftware zulegst, dass Programm so weit wie möglich erstellst und dann mit jemandem von Rockwell, oder Deinem Distributor sprichst, welcher Prozessor dafür jetzt geeignet ist.


Das wäre jetzt das erste Mal, dass mir jemand anhand des Codes sagen könnte, welches eine geignete Hardware zur Ausführung desselben sein könnte. Bei Siemens kam es grundsätzlich auf den Versuch an. Und bei Irrtum kam die nächsthöhere CPU zum Einsatz.

Was mir auch noch durch den Kopf geht, weil ich es zu der Zeit, als ich mal ein wenig mit Logix500/5000 rumgemacht habe, zwar gesucht, aber nicht gefunden habe: wie sieht es mit Funktionen/Prozeduren aus? Gesucht und gefunden:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=18090
hmmm, lt. Jesper sollte diese Funktionalität bei CompactLogix (entgegen der mir damals vorliegenden MicroLogix) vorhanden sein?


----------



## IBFS (7 August 2010)

Der EDEL-Block heißt CPT

http://www.plctalk.net/qanda/showpost.php?p=164120&postcount=14

http://www.plctalk.net/qanda/attachment.php?attachmentid=14218&d=1279149799

da kannste eine Expression deiner Wahl reinschreiben!

Gruß

Frank


----------



## JesperMP (8 August 2010)

Die Diskussion ist schon im Bereich "mein Vaters Auto ist grösser als dein Vaters Auto" gelandet, aber ich muss doch sagen das ich lieber Berechnungen in AB Ladder als S5/S7 AWL durchschauen will.

Heute ist es völlig egal weil AB Logix und S7 beide ST/SCL haben, wass für umständliche Berechnungen _viel_ besser ist.
Schön ist das man Code zwischen die zwei Platformen mittels ST/SCL relativ einfach portieren kann.

Zum vergleich zwischen AB Logix und S7 schätze ich:

S7 319 ~ AB ControlLogix L6x.
S7 317 ~ AB CompactLogix L35 oder ControlLogix L6x.
S7 317T ~ AB CompactLogix L43.
S7 315 ~ AB CompactLogix L32.
S7 314 ~ AB CompactLogix L31.
S7 313C/314C ~ AB CompactLogix L23.


----------



## IBFS (8 August 2010)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Zum vergleich zwischen AB Logix und S7 schätze ich:
> 
> S7 319 ~ AB ControlLogix L6x.
> S7 317 ~ AB CompactLogix L35 oder ControlLogix L6x.
> ...



Ja das könnte gut hinkommen.


----------



## Perfektionist (8 August 2010)

Hi Jesper,


JesperMP schrieb:


> Die Diskussion ist schon im Bereich "mein Vaters Auto ist grösser als dein Vaters Auto" gelandet, aber ich muss doch sagen das ich lieber Berechnungen in AB Ladder als S5/S7 AWL durchschauen will.


Dem Link von IBFS zufolge ist das "Compute" wesentlich einfacher zu lesen als Step-AWL. Und auch ohne Kenntnis der Sprache bzw. eines Prozessormodells formulierbar.



JesperMP schrieb:


> Heute ist es völlig egal weil AB Logix und S7 beide ST/SCL haben, wass für umständliche Berechnungen _viel_ besser ist.
> Schön ist das man Code zwischen die zwei Platformen mittels ST/SCL relativ einfach portieren kann.


Ich sollte endlich zu ST/SCL umsteigen. Was mich seither dran hinderte war/ist, dass bei Siemens die notwendige Rechenkraft preiswert erst seit der innovierten 315 und seit 317/319 verfügbar wurde. Und ich noch nicht meinen Chef massiv dahin gedrängt habe (Stichwort: Step-*PROF*).



JesperMP schrieb:


> Zum vergleich zwischen AB Logix und S7 schätze ich:
> 
> S7 319 ~ AB ControlLogix L6x.
> S7 317 ~ AB CompactLogix L35 oder ControlLogix L6x.


Aus dem Bauch heraus sag ich nun: na, das wird dann wohl ControlLogix L6x werden - vor allem, wenn es dann ST wird (wenn ich jetzt mal gewohnheitsmässig einem Compiler grundsätzlich unterstelle, nicht so toll laufzeiteffizienten Code zu erzeugen). Ist das dann auch RS-Logix5000? oder kommt dann ein anderes Programmierwerkzeug zum Einsatz?


----------



## marlob (8 August 2010)

ControlLogix programmierst du mit RSLogix5000.
In meinen Links im Beitrag 3 sind auch noch einige Hinweise zum aussuchen der richtigen Hardware.


----------



## Perfektionist (8 August 2010)

PS: wegen der Vorgehensweise, den Code in ST umzuschreiben: ich stelle mir gerade vor, dass ich zunächst bei den bestehenden Maschinen S7-AWL in S7-SCL übersetzen könnte, um den Code zunächst auf der gewohnten Plattform auf vorhandenen Maschinen testen zu können. Um dann beim Bau der gleichen Maschinen in AB-Ausführung nur noch geringen Portierungsaufwand zu haben (?).


----------



## JesperMP (8 August 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Und ich noch nicht meinen Chef massiv dahin gedrängt habe (Stichwort: Step-*PROF*).


Wenn Du kein PLCSIM hast, ist die Upgrade auf PRO es bestimmt wert.



Perfektionist schrieb:


> Aus dem Bauch heraus sag ich nun: na, das wird dann wohl ControlLogix L6x werden


Wenn du der Rechenkraft benötige für Motion-Anwendungen, dann wäre ein CompactLogix L43 auch nicht schlecht. ControlLogix ist verdammt teuer. Und pas auf: Du muss auch in die Totalkosten für AB Logix ein Support-Kontrakt einrechnen. Ohne Support-Kontrakt kein Support bei AB (Unverschämt, aber so ist es !!!!).



Perfektionist schrieb:


> Ist das [ST] dann auch RS-Logix5000? oder kommt dann ein anderes Programmierwerkzeug zum Einsatz?


Es gibt mehrere Variante von RSLogix5000, von "mini" bis auf "professional". ST ist nur von "Lite" inkludiert.
Und pas auf, ST ist nicht inklusiv in "Standard" (!?):
http://www.rockwellautomation.com/rockwellsoftware/design/rslogix5000/orderinginfo.html


----------



## IBFS (8 August 2010)

Hier sind u.a. die Listenpreise in Dollar enthalten.
Ganz interessantes PPT - wie ich finde.

Allerdings haut AB auch ganz schön auf den Putz
und pickt sich STEP7-Screenshots heraus die für
gewisse Vergleich herhalten müssen. Was solls...

Gruß

Frank


----------



## JesperMP (8 August 2010)

Alle US Preise findet man hier:
http://raise.rockwellautomation.com/catalog/_0.asp?onKil=http://www.ab.com/raise

Gehe zu Programmable Controllers, und dann Programmable Automation Controllers. (nicht Programmable Logic Controllers !).

Und, gehe zu Software, dann Rockwell Software, und dann Automation Software.


----------



## Perfektionist (8 August 2010)

Zunächst mal vielen Dank an alle, nun glaube ich, einen groben Überblick zu haben.

Wegen der Kosten ist es so, dass ich (bzw. mein Chef) die wohl größtenteils auf den Kunden abwälzen können werde. Die Situation ist nämlich die, dass die Maschinen, die mit AB ausgerüstet werden sollen, bereits in Siemens-Ausrüstung existieren und beim gleichen Kunden bereits teilweise seit einem Jahrzehnt ihren Dienst tun. Der Kunde will nun rüber über den Teich, und der Kunde ist davon überzeugt, dass erstens AB die besseren Steuerungen sind und zweitens drüben grundsätzlich vom Servicepersonal besser beherrscht und akzeptiert würden (wobei meine Maschinen nicht zu der Kategorie gehören, zu deren Betrieb grundsätzlich ein PG benötigt werden würde).

Mein Problem ist also, zu wissen, ob und welche adequate Hard- und Software auf der Allen-Bradley-Seite existiert. Die Kosten dafür schluckt m.E. der Kunde, weil der produzieren und nicht Schiffbruch erleiden will.

Vermutlich ergibt sich eher ein Manpowerproblem in meiner Person, da es etwa vier Maschinen sind, deren Software (und HMI!) zu portieren wäre bzw. zu portieren ist, sollte mein Chef in der Lage sein, den Horizont seiner Weltanschauung über S7 (und KOP  ) hinaus erweitern zu können.


----------

